# Early labor experiences



## addie_kramer (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi!

My name’s Addie and I am a senior studying Art and Design at the University of Michigan. For my final capstone project I’m designing an early labor lounge for a hospital maternity ward where women could go during the first stages of labor. As I haven’t given birth myself, I’m hoping to talk to women who have recently given birth in a hospital, particularly about their experiences in the first stages of labor. Please PM me if you’re willing to answer questions about your experience! I just have a couple of questions so it shouldn’t take more than 5-10 minutes ☺


----------

